# Electric Chair I built. Need help with the vibrations



## Jay8311 (May 26, 2013)

I built an electric chair, looks pretty mean. I tried getting it to vibrate by attaching a sander to the back side of the chair. It worked well, the chair vibrated and lit up. I used strobe lights and the palm sander and hooked them up to the control switch. The only drawback was the sander started kind of slow and then went fast but when it stopped it slowed down, not an abrupt stop. Does anyone have an idea how I can make it vibrate to start and stop quickly? If you look closely you can see the yellow handle of the sander. I had it mounted on the lower back. Next thing I'd like to do is set up the fog machine, I can have the fog come from under the headpiece but the problem there too is the fog won't come on right away. a few second delay, just won't work right, or maybe it will. The placement of the sander gives the best feel of the vibration from your butt up through your back. Underneath the seat was really not the best placement. You can see some of the staining I did but I splashed on stain to give the splattering effect and burnt edges around the body and legs. It is very sturdy!! What do you think of it?

What we do is we have an executioner pick out a kid (not the real little ones) or even a parent and take them to the chair. They are then asked what their final wards are. They feel the vibration, see the lights flash and people scream! Parents even scream! One kid, when asked, his response was "Tell my parents I love them." Sometimes people are too scared to even come close to it, most people think it's real! When I am asked if it's real, I reply with 'it's a real chair. Have a seat and find out"


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, details about the sander and maybe a photo of it might help. The issue might be something as simple as you using a lightweight sander that has some built in limitations to protect the less robust components it is built from (in which case you'd want to either switch to something heavier or disassemble the sander so you mount just the motor with its counterweight on the chair.)

Your solution for the fog dilemma is as simple as a second switch dedicated to the fog machine and a clock - you flip the switch for the fog first, wait roughly however long it takes for the fog to start pumping out, then hit the switch for the strobes and sander so it looks like everything is happening roughly the same time.

I'd also expand the scene with a control panel off to the side for the executioner to use and an electrical cabinet to put behind the chair. The cabinet would provide a hidden way to elevate your fog machine for a shorter connection to the headpiece (making the timing more reliable since it won't have to push fog several feet upwards through a relatively small tube) and you could stick speakers in it. The sound playback device could be built into the control panel, something as simple as a cheap MP3 player with one track on it (the sound of electricity arcing), and you hit the play button the same time you hit the button for the strobes and sander.


----------



## jbrown45146 (Oct 25, 2010)

I used an old jigsaw to get mine to shake and a relay to run the fogger...that way it stays hot all the time



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Hf6L7W4XJew


----------



## Jay8311 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for your input! I will be working on the ideas you gave me. Out of site in the pics there is an executioner's control box etc. I like the idea with the box behind it to hide the fog machine. I didn't think of a second switch, makes sense having it timed. I thought of sound, something to think about incorporating into it. Usually its so loud, I think it may get drowned out. Just so many people coming by and all of the screams.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I have something you might be able to use and I can send you 3 or 4 and I will add a power supply ...FREE you pay shipping (video below) You can duct tape them to the chair. If you want them PM me

They give off a lot of vibration and what I believe is a more realistic hum of electricity that the sander. I did a electrocution room about 7 years ago where you enter and walk down a 20 foot pallet floor with hand rails and I used them to give the TOTS the feel of electricity in their hands when they touched the hand rails and feet as they walked the length of the floor with my electric chair at the end. Two on the rails and two on the floor was enough.

Here's a picture where I was doing a test ..it has 2 on the rails one was enough and the spot on the floor is where I put 2 of the vibrating motors they went off as my electric chair activated


----------



## jbrown45146 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jay8311 said:


> Thanks for your input! I will be working on the ideas you gave me. Out of site in the pics there is an executioner's control box etc. I like the idea with the box behind it to hide the fog machine. I didn't think of a second switch, makes sense having it timed. I thought of sound, something to think about incorporating into it. Usually its so loud, I think it may get drowned out. Just so many people coming by and all of the screams.


As soon as I get the chance I will get some pics of the back of the electric chair....might make more sense then....been busy trying to build a "ghost rider" ...with flames....


----------



## nsbyrer (Aug 16, 2017)

jbrown45146,

Thanks for sharing your electric chair video. It's been in inspiration for me to get back on my electric chair prop. I too am interested in knowing what you are using for the electrical noises and the flashing on the side of your electrical box.


----------



## jbrown45146 (Oct 25, 2010)

The noises and flashes are from an electronic fire cracker...


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Well I dont have any advise to give but wanted to say this thing is Awesome!!!! Great Work!!!


----------



## Tami Howie (Nov 14, 2021)

madmax said:


> I have something you might be able to use and I can send you 3 or 4 and I will add a power supply ...FREE you pay shipping (video below) You can duct tape them to the chair. If you want them PM me
> 
> They give off a lot of vibration and what I believe is a more realistic hum of electricity that the sander. I did a electrocution room about 7 years ago where you enter and walk down a 20 foot pallet floor with hand rails and I used them to give the TOTS the feel of electricity in their hands when they touched the hand rails and feet as they walked the length of the floor with my electric chair at the end. Two on the rails and two on the floor was enough.
> 
> Here's a picture where I was doing a test ..it has 2 on the rails one was enough and the spot on the floor is where I put 2 of the vibrating motors they went off as my electric chair activated


Do you still have some vibra motors


----------



## gemmydoge73 (Feb 24, 2018)

Tami Howie said:


> Do you still have some vibra motors


they make them for adjustable beds and are called massage motors.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes I know this was a 2017 thread, but also in reply to Tami and to add to gemmydoge73, I used a small sander with a remote control switch this fall. First TOTer would sit down for photo op, nothing, second TOTer would sit down, nothing, Mom or Dad would sit down and I'd flip on the remote and zap. Funny as can be!
Jerseyscare


----------

